# موقع يعرض فيد يوهات لجميع انواع الماكينات خراطة فرايز Cnc



## هيثمإيهاب (7 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هتلاقي جميع انواع الشركات والماكينات لقطع وتشكيل المعادن والكتلوجات
http://www.machinetools.net.tw/

بس ياريت خبراء المنتدى الافاضل يدلونا على طريقه تحميل الفيديوهات عشان هي للعرض فقط

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## mohamed_gamal (6 يناير 2010)

- ماكينات _فرايزCNC_. 2- ماكينات مخارط CNC. 3- ماكينات قطع بالسلك CNC. 4- ماكينات حفــر بالشرارة CNC. 5- ماكينات ثقـب بالشــرارة
[email protected]
20120983171+


----------



## faerrd (9 يناير 2010)

لكم كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## kimo_romancy (4 مارس 2010)

*توكيل ماكينات راوتر وماكينات بلازما وماكينات ليزر ووتر جيت وتنيات وفرايز ومقصات ودرافيل*

*توكيل ماكينات راوتر وماكينات بلازما وماكينات ليزر ووتر جيت وتنيات وفرايز ومقصات ودرافيل*​ 
*1- لدينا ماكينات **بلازما انجليزيه** فنحن الوكيل الحصرى فى مصر لشركه(**techserv** )الانجليزيه وتحتوى البلازما على افضل تورش فى العالم (**thermal**dynamics**) ونحن نضمن الماكينه ضمان شامل لمده 24 شهر*​ 
*2-يوجد لدينا ماكينات **ليزر صينى** فنحن وكيل لشركه(**shenhui**laser**)الصينيه وهى من اكبر الشركات فى الصين التى تنتج ماكينات وانظمه القطع والحفر بالليزر ونحن نضمن الماكينه ضمان شامل قطع الغيار لمده 18 شهر*​ 
*3- يوجد لدينا ماكينات **راوتر صينى** فنحن وكيل شركه( **jinan**yihai cnc router**)الصينيه وهى من اكبر الشركات التى تنتج ماكينات القطع والتشكيل بالبنط(راوتر) ونحن نضمن الماكينه ضمان شامل لمده18 شهر*​ 
*4-يوجد لدينا ماكينات **وترجيت انجليزيه** فنحن الوكيل الحصرى فى مصر لشركه(**techserv** )الانجليزيه وتحتوى الماكينه على افضل طلمبه فى العالم (**kmt**) ونحن نضمن الماكينه ضمان شامل لمده24 شهر*​ 
*5- كما يوجد لدينا ايضا فرايز ودرافيل وتنايات ومقصات*​ 
*للاتصال:*
*ايميل: [email protected]*​ 
*موبيل: 353-79-44-011-002*
*موبيل: 18-65-783-019-002*
*أ.محمد عصام*​


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (5 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا اخى


----------



## dragon 2 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا على الافادة الغالية


----------



## f_abady (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لو ممكن كتاب عن cnc


----------



## leo237 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخواني الكرا م لا ليصبح المنتدي لممارسة البيع والداعية والتروج احترمو قوانين المنتدي وجزاكم الله خير*]


----------



## أحمد دعبس (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هيثمإيهاب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هتلاقي جميع انواع الشركات والماكينات لقطع وتشكيل المعادن والكتلوجات
> http://www.machinetools.net.tw/
> ...




*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

وبالنسبة لتحميل الفيديوهات فيمكنك التحميل باستخدام برنامج
internet download manager 6
عند تشغيل الفيديو فى الموقع تظهر لك علامة التحميل بواسطة هذا البرنامج
وأى استفسار أخر أنا فى الخدمة 

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا
وجزاكم الله خير


----------

